# Drill powered lathes and a first set of gouges



## PeterSk (30 Aug 2010)

I'm blaming you lot turning lovely things for all this, but I've been bitten by the turning bug and as such need to buy a lathe.

Now the £140 one that Axminster do seems reasonable, but they also do that gubbins which is just the frame which uses a drill to provide the motive power. Has anyone ever used such a contraption, would it be worth it as a tentative foray into turning or should I just bite the bullet and buy a proper one from the off?

Also, I'm going to need some gouges. I know the old adage about getting what you pay for, but they really need to be as cheap as possible. I'm mostly interested in turning bowls, but would also like to knock out some long spindly things to make lamps out of, what would folk recommend as a minimal requirement to get the job done?


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Aug 2010)

I started out with a Wolf drill drive lathe Peter and soon went and bought a small Record lathe. I can't remember the model now. I found that one of the biggest down sides with using a drill is that it is so very noisy and soon upsets yer hangover! Also, you haven't got very much stability and I definitely wouldn't have liked to try bowl turning on it.

Gouges. You do get what you pay for and I would recommend that you get high speed steel stuff. For a start you should be able to get going with a 3/8th spindle gouge, a 1" roughing out gouge, a 1/4" parting off tool and a 1"oval scew chisel. If you have a look at www.axminster.co.uk they have a good range of lathes and gouges. If you need advise then their tech blokes are very good too. Not involved with them, just a happy customer

Welcome to both the forum and to the spinney world. It really is addictive!


----------



## Bluefoxy (30 Aug 2010)

Peter *DO NOT *buy the drill mounted lathe it will only turn you off turning (excuse the pun). The lowest price Axminster is excellent value for money and will allow you to do spindle work and smallish bowls. If you decide to move up to a bigger lathe they are easily sellable on ebay.

With regard to cheap tools you might like to look at the following:
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Endless-Green

They do a the Faithfull range of tools which are very cheap in comparison to others. Don't know what they're like but the old maxim still stands - you only get what you pay for!

Ray


----------



## Sportique (30 Aug 2010)

Peter,

I agree with Ray - do not get one of the drill-powered items. I had one some years ago - the very same that Axminster still sell - and it was not even a "starter" lathe.

Second-hand lathe is often a good way to go - either here or on Eeeebay.

Many on here will knock the Chiwanese lathes, but for me this has been an excellent second-hand buy, great value for money - IMHO well worth looking out for. (Mine is the Perform model).

One draw-back is that the scond-hand value of these is low - good for buying but not re-selling!

I would also recommend the Perform HSS set available from Axminster. but suggest you also drop Blister a PM on this Forum to see what he has available.

Dave


----------



## gasmansteve (30 Aug 2010)

Hi Peter
Do steer clear of the drill operated ones, this hobby has a knack of getting hold of you and your wallet and spitting you out again :lol: . You`ll find out in no time that you need the best lathe you can afford and forget about trying to resell a drill operated one.
Steve


----------



## Blister (30 Aug 2010)

bite the bullet and buy a proper one from the off

Drills are drills , not lathes , too small ,not enough power / speed changes 

Please DON'T buy a drill lathe

:wink:


----------



## skeetoids (30 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I haven't been turning long but I would also advise against buying a drill powered lathe.

I don't know why they sell these things, it seems against H&S if you ask me but i'd spend a we bit more and get a proper lathe.

Like others have said, the chances are you'll get hooked and be glad you got a proper one after all.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## PeterSk (30 Aug 2010)

Hmm, seems to very much be a "get a proper lathe" sentiment  

I had thought as much but sometimes cheap and cheerful can be a good place to start. I'm an existing happy Axy customer, I have one of their pillar drills and it's the dogs wotsits for my purposes. I'll start saving me pennies and maybe drop a birthday hint or two.

In the mean time, what do you good folk recommend as recommended reading/video instruction thats online? I've watched a couple of different YouTube instructionals, anyone got any they'd like to point me towards?


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2010)

PeterSk":32gyxc1l said:


> ...
> 
> In the mean time, what do you good folk recommend as recommended reading/video instruction thats online? I've watched a couple of different YouTube instructionals, anyone got any they'd like to point me towards?


Get yourself a copy of the *Keith Rowley Book*:

And read through the *Health and safety sticky Linked* at the top of this forum.


----------



## Oakbear (30 Aug 2010)

My first lathe was a nearly new at auction job, and cost about £25 i think.
It had a lot of faults, but was 10 times better than any drill lathe.

Ebay or here are the places to check for a good second hand one.
Local paper ads, Gumtree, Preloved etc are all possibles too.
If you post any you fancy here people will advise you.

£140 can get you something quite nice if you are a bit patient and know what to look for. You may well get tools thrown in.

As for books, you can buy one (Keith Rowley is a great start), but if your budget is limited go to your local library. They may well be able to order a specific title for you, but will have a decent selection.

I'd also advise joining a local club. The experitise there is phenomonal, and near as damn it for free....


----------



## PeterSk (30 Aug 2010)

Is there a specific area for classifieds round here or do folk just post in the relevant forum?


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2010)

*Try the Market Place*


----------



## PeterSk (30 Aug 2010)

I'm a wally... went looking for that earlier and looked straight past it #-o


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Aug 2010)

I've been a member for 3 years and hadn't realise that existed  

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (30 Aug 2010)

Bodrighy":3sdj5o3z said:


> I've been a member for 3 years and hadn't realise that existed
> 
> Pete



for most of the three years it didnt - its new this month


----------



## PeterSk (30 Aug 2010)

That'll explain the lack of posts then


----------



## big soft moose (30 Aug 2010)

CHJ":3e0ovj4u said:


> PeterSk":3e0ovj4u said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Peter - I notice you live in oxford or its environs

a) I work near oxford (eynsham) and would be happy to lend you a copy of keith rowley and possibly others - pm me with an address and i'll drop them round.

b) There is a bash (meet) happening at miles hot's place near lambourn which isnt that far from oxon on sept 18th - I think there are still places which would be a good oprtunity to meet some turners and see some in action - send him a pm

c) I run a workshop volunteering project (at eynsham) where we will shortly have a big pineapple off lathe (denford viceroy) which i would welcome you to come and play with, and indeed to take part in the workshop volunteering generally ( I say shortly because we've just bought it off ebay and i'm lending it to miles for the bash before it come to our workshop) again pm me if interested.

d) if you find a second hand lathe i'd be happy to have a look at it with you and/or to give you some pointers on setting it up.

cheers

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (30 Aug 2010)

PeterSk":1wk4l2l0 said:


> That'll explain the lack of posts then



true - but before it was set up people used to post for sales on other boards, usually either general woodwork or buying advice so theres a fair few arround if you look.


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Aug 2010)

big soft moose":3gztqqa9 said:


> Bodrighy":3gztqqa9 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a member for 3 years and hadn't realise that existed
> ...



OK so I'm not as blind as I thought I was. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Aug 2010)

Errrrrrrrrrr? That'spossibly why I ain't seed it eiver?

No lathes though, at the mo!???


----------



## wasbit (31 Aug 2010)

Hi Pete,

There are two woodturning clubs close to you:

1. Oxfordshire Woodturners Club - http://www.oxonwoodturners.org.uk/
Meetings - Littlemore Parish Hall, 2nd Thursday of each month, 7.30pm, (next = 9th Sept)
I have attended as a guest several times & been made very welcome.

2. West Oxon Woodturning Association (WOWA) - http://www.wowa.org.uk/
Meetings - Brize Norton (Elderbank) Village Hall, 1st Tuesday of month, 7.30pm, 
(next = Sept 7th, "Hands on" = come & have a go).
My normal haunt where you will also be made welcome.


----------



## PeterSk (31 Aug 2010)

Some good news, my dad has just offered me his old Clarke lathe for £30, so I'll be relieving him of that in a couple of weekends time.

Looks like I'll be along to pester you guys at WOWA next Tuesday too, hands on is exactly what I want at the moment. Do I need to bring anything?


----------



## wasbit (2 Sep 2010)

Hi Peter, all you have to bring is yourself. I believe your first visit is free.

Clarke lathes (info - http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/categ ... ccessories) are the next step up from a drill lathe & some don't have morse tapers IIRC, ie they are very basic & not worth trying to upgrade. If you don't know about morse tapers, most lathes have an internal taper at both ends to take fittings such as these - http://www.axminster.co.uk/drive-centre ... 08169_pg1/


----------



## PeterSk (2 Sep 2010)

£30 is probably reasonably reasonable for it then


----------



## Walter Hall (2 Sep 2010)

PeterSk":2l97wuff said:


> £30 is probably reasonably reasonable for it then



If that is what he is paying you to take it away.


----------



## Lons (2 Sep 2010)

PeterSk":plyfayvr said:


> Some good news, my dad has just offered me his old Clarke lathe for £30, so I'll be relieving him of that in a couple of weekends.



Hey Peter

Can you have a word with my kids please :shock: 

If I tried to extract payment from them for ANYTHING, they'd die laughing :? :roll: 

cheers

Bob


----------



## PeterSk (2 Sep 2010)

He's revised his offer downwards to £20 this evening. Keep up at this rate and it'll be free soon


----------



## Lons (2 Sep 2010)

PeterSk":36ia5lct said:


> He's revised his offer downwards to £20 this evening. Keep up at this rate and it'll be free soon



Aha

You must know my offspring then or is it just a sort of evolution trait :lol: 

On your original question: however good or bad the lathe might be, it's better than drill powered. My first lathe was an original B&D drill powered when I was 16 (1965) and it was absolute rubbish but I eventually adapted it with plummer blocks / picador pulleys and an induction motor and with some cheap gouges, adapted files (scrapers) I produced some reasonable stuff 'till I could afford a s/h Tyme cub which was a revelation (don't laugh you turners).  

My point is that it could have put me off for life though it didn't and whilst I don't now own a wood lathe, I look back with fond memories.

Use it, enjoy it, learn and aspire to something better.

cheers

Bob


----------



## DougieH (12 Jan 2011)

Hi, just thought I`d say I`m a novice as well, and I inherited my father-in-laws Clarke CWL6 wood lathe. Its true it doesnt have tapered ends, but with a 3 or 4 jaw chuck, a couple of faceplates and a bit of threaded tailstock and a local small engineering firm, he will thread the end of the new tailstock to screw on a drill chuck. I used an old cordless chuck. Cost me £15 for the threading. Then you can probably do most things. Mk 1 of the drill chuck is on my novice intro post. I have only turned 4 things, fairly small cos I read on here the lathe might vibrate a bit, but I havent found that, as I bolted it to an old chest of drawers. Will be trying larger projects as soon as I get some decent gouges. I would say its well worth £20. Does it come with any accessories? I have to say I am getting to love mine. Hth.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (12 Jan 2011)

Good on yer Doug and welcome to the very spippery slope!!

Next, some pikkies please??


----------



## George Foweraker (13 Jan 2011)

The best advise i can give is join a club there is bound to be one near you.


Regards George


----------



## DougieH (13 Jan 2011)

Hi John, My brother lives in Le Somail. Next time I come over perhaps you could give me a few tips in exchange for beer.

Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Jan 2011)

Just down the road, about 1/2 hour Dougie. Let me know when you are over next and I would love to help you with all of my terrible habbits :shock: :shock: 

Any idea when you will be over?

Edit : - Just thought Dougie? Would your brother be interested in this http://www.audeflyer.com/newflyer/53f12 ... jan11.html ?


----------



## DougieH (15 Jan 2011)

Hi John, only over in Sept, so will be a while. Thanks for the flyer. Will pass it on.

Doug


----------

